# 2.0 oil pressure mk4 help



## vwcarney91 (Aug 15, 2010)

So my oil pressure light came on
I read the pick up tube could be clogged with sludge
Dropped pan, pulled pick up tube and all is clean, pan is clean, small specks of yellow chunks but maybe 2 or 3, could my oil pump be shot? any other suggestions? parts to buy/ places to buy the stuff?


----------



## vwcarney91 (Aug 15, 2010)

*2.0*

I tried to move the oil pump mech by hand and it wouldn't budge, does this suggest it is frozen?
Also did a quick search and couldn't find pics of the 2 oil pressure sending units. Found locations in forum but I'm a pictures guy, any help would be appreciated.


----------

